# Indo-Iranian



## Jamal31

Hello,

I wanted to suggest splitting the Indo-Iranian forum to a Persian/Farsi and non-Persian/Farsi sub forums. As it is now it is very overly-simplified and there are threads regarding radically different Indo-Iranian languages, particularly Farsi and Urdu/Hindi. It makes it very difficult to have a discussion on Persian/Farsi, which in itself could even be classed as a Semitic language due to it's Arabic and Aramaic origins.


----------



## cherine

Hi,

I don't see why it is difficult to discuss one or another language in the Indo-Iranian forum, all threads that are properly phrased and with sufficient context get their due attention and receive sufficient replies.
As for creating new forums, please read this thread: FAQ: How New Forums are Created


----------



## mkellogg

We recently started "language tagging" in the Other Languages forum. If you go to start a new thread there, you will see that it is now required to tag the new thread with a language.  This might work well for the Indo-Iranian forum.  Then the tag page for each language would be a virtual forum for each. If the moderators and users like the idea, we could do that.


----------



## colognial

Hi. As a user, I like the idea, but have so far not had to use the facility.


----------



## cherine

colognial said:


> Hi. As a user, I like the idea, but have so far not had to use the facility.


It's still new, colognial, and isn't implemented in the IIR forum yet. But I think it can help those interested in only one or few of the IIR languages.



mkellogg said:


> This might work well for the Indo-Iranian forum.  Then the tag page for each language would be a virtual forum for each. If the moderators and users like the idea, we could do that.


Yes, this would be a great idea, Mike. Let's give it a try.
And I think it can also work in the Other Slavic Languages and the Nordic Languages forums.


----------



## mkellogg

Great, we will get it together.


----------



## elroy

Jamal31 said:


> Persian/Farsi, which in itself could even be classed as a Semitic language due to it's Arabic and Aramaic origins.


 Persian/Farsi is definitely not a Semitic language, nor does it have any "Arabic or Aramaic origins."


----------



## mundiya

I like this idea too. When do you think it will be implemented?


----------



## cherine

Very soon.


----------



## jann

mundiya said:


> I like this idea too. When do you think it will be implemented?





cherine said:


> Very soon.



Cherine is clairvoyant.   I see that the tags feature is now available in the IIR forum (and also in Nordic Languages and in Other Slavic Languages).


----------



## cherine

haha, no, not really, I only had an insider info


----------



## mkellogg

I see that I failed to update this thread! Yes, the tags should be working in IIL now.  Let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## mundiya

Hi,

For the Indo-Iranian forum, could we also have a feature whereby a person is given an error message for not posting the language name in the title of a new thread? In other words, have the language name be mandatory in the title. It gets a bit annoying when people don't follow this basic rule and one has to click on the thread to determine which language the question is about. I thought the new tags feature would take care of this issue, but tags are a bit different.

Thanks


----------



## cherine

Thanks for the suggestion, Mundiya. It would be good if it could be implemented, though I can't imagine how. I think people are thinking that adding the tag is sufficient.
It seems we'll have to write a few PMs until everyone gets the idea that tags are not substitute for accurate titles.


----------



## mkellogg

If the problem continues, we can do something, such as check to make sure that there is a colon in the title.

Hopefully, we will have a solution to the inability to see tags in the forum homepage soon (like in the next few months).  That would take care of the problem.


----------

